
Fluent Design System by Microsoft - mjohnre
http://fluent.microsoft.com/
======
flukus
If I can't read through the page and understand whatever the hell it's
supposed to be then you shouldn't be designing anything. It indicates the sort
of people that come up with this crap, the ones that care about style over
substance.

The depth demo in particular looked absolutely horrible to use.

~~~
joshjje
Well it certainly _looked_ pretty. Maybe ill make my own Chaotic Design System
using Darkness, Decay, Death, and Destruction, oh and Disappointment to make
5.

------
mjohnre
Fluent Design System is a new take of Microsoft on design to rival that of
Google's Material Design. It consists of 5 foundational elements - Depth,
Material, Light, Scale and Motion. It aims for a bold, scalable, universal
design.

